# How do I delete my account?



## Curlykale (Aug 28, 2010)

*Problem solved*

Post deleted thanks to a suggestion from a user - problem solved without the need to delete the account.


----------



## Avaya (Aug 28, 2010)

Not possible.  I think it was rule number 30 something that said doing so would compromise the integrity of the board.  Sorry.


----------



## Curlykale (Aug 29, 2010)

*Problem solved*

Deleted post - Problem solved thanks to a kind suggestion from another user without the need to delete the account.


----------

